
Renaissance Technologies Wants to Use Atomic Clocks to Beat High-Speed Traders - redcastle
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-07-07/jim-simons-has-a-killer-flash-boy-app-and-you-can-t-have-it
======
buttershakes
This is such an incredibly obvious invention, an order manager that does
execution in the future across exchanges. So what? Its definitely not novel,
and firms have absolutely implemented it. Anyone who has done electronic
trading has come across this concept.

------
cnvogel
HFT trading is so obviously time critical that I would be _very_ , _very_
surprised if time synchronization to the few ns level (e.g. GPS steered
Rubidiums, available for a few $1000 per Rack/Network) wouldn't be standard
feature on all computers involved in the timing critical end of the business
already, someone please prove me wrong here...

------
stolsvik
If such a patent is granted, then the patent system is even more screwed than
I imagined. (And I thought I have a pretty good imagination.)

------
auntienomen
I'm pretty sure there is a joke here, and that the article's author is not in
on it.

